# Replacing Lazy Susan Shelves... Where to start?!?



## SkinsKaos (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok, well, my lovely wife's confidence in my abilities once again outweighs my actual abilities (for now), and you know I can NOT allow that reality to ever see the light of day.









My situation... We have a corner lazy susan with plastic shelves, the shelves are broken and just plain not quality material. I'm guessing you can see where this is headed.
The lovely wants me to make new shelves. The concept doesnt seem to be to difficult but I'm sure there's things I'm not taking into account.

Where should I start with the planning of the new shelves? Can I reuse the hardware or should I replace it?

I have a couple pics just to make sure we are all on the same page.

Let's have it!!!


----------



## jameswoods (Jan 11, 2014)

Take pix of your lazy susan before you disassemble. see below.

You can replace the plastic with particle board and cover with adhesive "wood" paper or make out of solid wood. Use the plastic shelf to trace a pattern. Make the pie, cut out with sawzall or equivalent. You could trim the outer edge of the new shelf with vinyl. 

To put in shelves without removing cabinets you need to remove post, or at least lean it 'forward' to get new pieces above the post/spindle. When you remove the top piece, tape the height adjustment rod so it doesn't fall down into the tube, because removing the set screw is part of sliding the new shelves down onto the existing rod. 

Not sure if the mounts from the pics below look like your mounts, but the below pix were from me fixing my brothers lazy susan. My nieces would use it as a ladder to climb up onto the counter.








bottom








middle








top


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can replace the trays, just make notes, or as suggested take pictures of the assembly as it is. I would use the trays for a template, and cut ¾" plywood as a replacement. For the build up edge, you can do a double lamination of 1/16" Formica (countertop thickness) using solvent base contact cement. It bends easy. When done, just file the top edge to be smooth.

If you aren't too energetic to make trays, check with the box stores to see if they stock replacement trays that will fit.


















.


----------

